# "white Snow" crayfish



## bkolaw (Aug 8, 2015)

I just rescued a "white snow" crayfish from my LFS. In the 10 gallon tank I saw it in, one male had three dead it was rotating feasting on. The one I rescued has no claws or side legs minus one back one (still has all her swimmers and is active). The stumps of where her claws and legs should be are brown.

I don't have high hopes for her. I've put her in a ten gallon by herself mildly overfed with brine shrimp and algae pucks that I will remove when not eaten in hopes she can ingest them without the claws and whatever the proper term for front "feeding" pincers are called. Should I put this crayfish out of it's misery sooner rather than later? Can she eat, through osmosis? IE the brine shrimp floating around and her nabbing it without the frontal mouth claws? I couldn't leave her to be slowly starved or eaten by the bully in the tank. I'm hoping she can eat and a molt will give her a better life but don't want to prolong things.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

It's in its own tank at the moment...?

I've had various crayfish over the years and I've found them to be rather adaptable. I think you've done close to what you can. I'd stop feeding bbs and drop some sinking pellet or a pile of flake that will sink. If it can get to it, it will likely eat some. A bit over fed at the moment sounds ok. I'd imagine you'll see a mount soon. 

Keep us updated, good luck.


----------

